# I hate this!



## Hooked Up

I said I wasn't going to do this but I just cant take it anymore! All my life I've been the helper, the fixer, the strong one. At present I cant help, I cant fix and I am weak. I normally dont ask for anything for myself but now I find myself in need of prayer support from others. My family is under attack like never before and my normally calm and rational approaches aren't working. My bride is fighting more than just what I have posted about in the past. We're faced with a brain tumor that is growing and causing some serious problems. There is no insurance and we have failed over and over at getting help from the system. We've lost a home and two vehicles just trying to pay medical expenses. I work hard at any job I can get my hands on but it's just never enough. Seems the "professional" jobs that I am otherwise qualified for require "good credit". We dont have that anymore because we chose "life" over image. Now the state wants my driver's license too! Tomorrow we find out if we are looking at chemotherapy, radiation, etc? I've been praying my butt off and I truly "believe" that in the end all will be fine but right now I feel like I'm about to lose my mind. I wasn't going to share this for a number of reasons, the main one being that my 12 year old daughter reads here. I just cant keep it inside me pretending "all is well" any longer. That ole bad boy is working on me hard! The only thing I can think of to do is humbly ask for some serious power praying from my brothers and sisters in Christ. Dixie, when you read this, know that everything WILL be alright. Daddy just really believes in the power of prayer! I've seen it work too many times. Thank God for this "safe" little forum we have here! Tight lines all, Guy


----------



## Profish00

It does work and you have mine....Ive seen it


----------



## LIONESS-270

Guy..I only met you once and I was glad I did...Your willingness to help others at the Ginger Benefit Tourney was awesome.....I will pray for you, your wife and family....Please let us know how things turn out tomorrow....
Seems to me that your needs are as great and immediate as those That Robs and I along with a lot of others have been involved in lately and if FishinChick and other Mods that are doing this now will organize a benefit based on the info you provide them...We will participate.....
Praying for the best outcome tomorrow and I hope there is a effort from the powers that be on 2cool to help you and your family....


----------



## texacajun

Guy-

I'm sorry to hear such bad news. Hang in there!! I know so many times things have looked so bad for me in the past and I get all bent out of shape. I start stressing and worrying....and then that still small voice says "Michael, have faith and let go and let God." I then turn it over to Him and say "Okay Lord, this problem is yours". It seems like when I do that in faith and completely give it to Him, things start to change for the better. 

I'm sure your situation is very difficult and you want to try and fix everything yourself and make it all good...maybe a complete letting go of it and turning it completely over to Him in faith will help all involved. 

Just an idea and I know it is easier said than done. I am very sorry. Please hang in there and don't give up. Dig in, and be strong. I will pray for you and your family.

Mike


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Guy, brother, friend, Im not sure whats going on, but well its late/early, I will try and get with you tomorrow/today. PM is on the way. Please lord accept my most humble prayers to help this family in need of your most gracious care.


----------



## SurfRunner

Youv'e got my prayers.


----------



## Hooked Up

Thanks Chief. Please dont think this is some kind of "troll". It was hard to post and that was not my intent at all. I've just GOT to get some of this weight off of me before I vaporize! We dont socialize much and wierd as it may seem, this is where all of our friends are. Tight lines, Guy


chiefcharlie said:


> Guy..I only met you once and I was glad I did...Your willingness to help others at the Ginger Benefit Tourney was awesome.....I will pray for you, your wife and family....Please let us know how things turn out tomorrow....
> Seems to me that your needs are as great and immediate as those That Robs and I along with a lot of others have been involved in lately and if FishinChick and other Mods that are doing this now will organize a benefit based on the info you provide them...We will participate.....
> Praying for the best outcome tomorrow and I hope there is a effort from the powers that be on 2cool to help you and your family....


----------



## Freshwaterman

Prayers sent Bro and will get ahold of you shortly
Jdub

Read my post today


----------



## Brack328

Hey Guy,
You are on the right track. We are not meant to be happy on this Earth. This life is a proving ground for our faithfulness to Him. It helps me to realize that evertime something bad happens to me, it's the devil testing me, trying to get the best of me and win my soul. I myself am so darn stubborn that based on that fact alone I won't give in to depression/anger/negative thoughts and let him get the best of me. The battle has already been fought and won! Our souls have already been paid for with the blood of Jesus Christ! Sir, you are definitely in my prayers. Keep your chin up and your faith strong, as I know you will, and everything will be fine in the end. 
God Bless you, B


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Heavenly Father,

We know that you are aware of all our trials and that they come to us filtered by your love, else how could we possibly endure.

I ask you to give Guy and Cassaundra your sweet presence and fellowship today. The love of Jesus makes life worth living when everything around us is crumbling.

I ask you to calm Guy's fears and dilute his worries. He has been a good provider for his family for all these years. Remind him that you provide for your family, too; and you'll see that Guy's family has everything they need even during this rough time.

Please be with Cassaundra. Lord, do your own special kind of surgery and remove the tumor from her head, in the name and in the power of Jesus. Let your Holy Spirit wrap her in a coccoon of love and mercy. Shield her from all darts of Satan. Enable her to laugh at his tactics. When we stand in you, you are our fortress and our refuge, our God in whom we trust.

Let there be no fear among their children. Comfort them and let them know they are loved and provided for. Honor their child-like faith, and teach us to be like them. Teach them to pray for their mom and dad, for the effectual fervent prayer of a righteous child availeth much.

Lord, show us what to do. Show us how to help. Show us how to pray. We love Guy and Cassaundra as our brother and sister in Christ, and as fellow 2Coolers. When they hurt, we hurt. Help us show our love and support.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## boom!

Prayers sent daily bro. Jeff


----------



## luv2fish

Guy, from the get go, i have felt that i have known you and your family for a life time.
I know that it is the "Spirit of God" in you and in your life. I do know that you and Cassundra and your daughter are "Children of God". Whatever you might need, please let Tom and I know, we can help. Also, we have seen prayer work and we have seen the Lord manifest his self right here. 2cool point of contact. I want you to get ready for a miracle. Believe, receive, and know that one is about to happen. Keep your eyes upon Jesus.
Precious Heavenly Father, First we come to you with praise and thanksgiving for all blessings that you have bestowed upon us. The sunshine, your beautiful sky, air, and being able to wake up today.We thank you.Letyour light shine down on Cassaundra's body. We are not claiming this illness and we know that in a twinkle of an eye, that this tumor can just go. We are rebukng this illness, and we are casting it out. YOU are the Great Physician, the Mighty Healer, and I know YOU are about to work in a mighty way in Guys life. We trust in YOU, and we know that ALL things are possible with YOU .So Lord we turn this over to YOU and put YOU in full control. We love YOU , and will continue to give YOU , praise, glory, and honor , forever and ever, In Jesus name, AMEN


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Amen to Laura's prayer!


----------



## anchor-boy

prayer sent.!!


----------



## jferrell1211

I'll be praying for you and your family hookedup....you hang in there....remember, there are a lot of your brothers and sisters going through similar things...we all need to stick together... and pray for one another....I normally don't talk about me...but because of your situation, I'll tell you about me....I'm 48, male, 5 grown kids, 6 grandchildren....I have nothing material to show for my 48 years here...never owned a home, never bought a new car...never been at one job for more than a few years....wife of 29 years have been ill for 25 of those years....wiped out by medical bills more than twice...siad that just to say...you are not alone....never ever give up...never never never.......adjust your thinking....through all your life events...God never slept...He never changed....find out what He was thinking.....

much Love and full stringers to you and yours....


----------



## luv2fish

Oh praise the Lord for all HIS goodness.


----------



## "The Marshall"

Keep GRINDING...prayers sent


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Hang in there*

Guy, it was good to meet you in Sargent.
It really helps to shake hands.

I was great to see you and chris just dive under Mrs B's camper and get it done.
It'll turn. Illnesses will strap anyone.
Keep your head up.

Paul


----------



## activescrape

Father, forgive me for my sins and anything else that could hinder the effectiveness of this prayer said to you on behalf of my brother Guy and his wife and children. We look to you for help and answers just as our children look to us. They ask for help, we tell them we will and in their minds it is done, over! And we don't let them down. It is in that spirit that we lay these obstacles at your feet. We don't need to know how you are going to handle it, we are just glad that you are. In Jesus name, amen


----------



## luv2fish

Amen Brother


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Guy, my prayers have been sent. I wan to share a cermon that my friend Mark sent me that has really helped me through some difficulty in my life. I hope this will give you strength and comfort. This too shall pass.

Expect the Lords good favor. Sometimes we do not feel that we are worthy of his Good favor but he says that we are.

Quote:
*Fear - The Great Neutralizer*​*A Study by Mark A. Courtright*​ 
*"Therefore I say to you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or what you will drink; nor about your body, what you will put on. Is not life more than food and the body more that clothing?" Matthew 6:25*

 We all have fears of one kind or another. There are the common fears: fear of heights; fear of drowning; fear of flying; fear of snakes or of spiders; fear of pain, etc. But sometimes we may have fears that seem unreasonable and sometimes may even seem ridiculous&#8230; even to ourselves. We fear failure; we fear being found out that we don't have things as "together" as we may seem to; maybe we fear looking foolish in front of others which in turn hinders us from trying new things; some may fear math or tests; some may fear making decisions because they may make the wrong one; or maybe we even fear success because we feel that we can't maintain it. In short, there are more fears than we can list here, with more reasons for each one than most of us can fathom or even want to try to understand. While fear is a natural emotion, it can be crippling if we allow it to control our actions or our thoughts. Conversely, it's been said that courage is not the absence of fear, but rather doing what needs to be done in spite of fear. It's all about how equipped we are to handle fear. But where does fear come from? We're told in 2nd Timothy that: *"God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of power and of love and of a sound mind." 2nd Timothy 1:7*
 So if this "spirit of fear" does not come from God, where do these fears come from? Why are we as a people in general becoming more and more fearful? If fear is not from God then it must be from the enemy. As Jesus said, *"He who is not with Me is against Me, and he who does not gather with Me scatters abroad."( Matthew 12:30) *And what "scatters" more than fear? From fear comes suspicion, anger, hatred, gossiping, and not the least, it will keep us from becoming all that God wants us to be; sidelining and keeping us from daring to enter into the battle. 
 We see all through the Bible where fear has hindered blessings, crippled whole armies, caused parents to forsake their children, brought destruction and death, and caused faithful followers to turn away. It was fear of losing prominence and prestige that led the religious rulers of Jesus' day to seek to kill Him. Fear is the enemy's great neutralizer. Through fear, the enemy attempts to keep us sidelined and useless to God's kingdom. He will whisper things like: _"You can't witness! They know you! They know what kind of person you are! You'll mess up and they'll know you're a hypocrite!"_ Or maybe it's something like: _"Why would anybody listen to you? You don't know enough Scripture to share anything! You'll choke in front of all those people."_
 Like it or not, admit it or not, there is a spiritual battle taking place all the time and all around us and if we're not in the battle, then we're dead weight that does no good to anyone. As we read earlier, Jesus Himself said:

*"He who is not with Me is against Me, and he who does not gather with Me scatters abroad." Matthew 12:30*

 And in Revelation, He said:

*"I know your works, that you are neither cold nor hot. I could wish that you were cold or hot. So then, because you are lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will vomit you out of My mouth." Revelation 3:15-16*

 We say we're a Christian, but we're afraid to outwardly walk out our testimony for fear of being ridiculed or being thought of as different or weak. We won't witness because we're afraid of what others might think or say about it. We won't go forward to pray when the altar call is given because we're afraid that our buddies might laugh at us or give us a hard time. Or maybe we're just afraid that our life will change and we won't be up to the challenge.
 As rodeo cowboys, we have a reputation to maintain; a rugged persona - whether real or perceived - to uphold. We feel that we have to keep up the _"fight our own battles"_, _"ride our own broncs"_, _"pull ourselves up by our boot straps"_ kind of image and we feel that we are expected to be fearless and tough at all costs. Yet deep down, if we are honest about it, we have those hidden fears gnawing at us; fear of failure, fear of anonymity, fear of our own weaknesses being found out; and all of these are continually chipping away our confidence, eating at our insides, and sometimes made worse *because* of the reputation, *because* we're supposed to be the tough guy; we have the added fear of being found to be less than the superhuman image we try to maintain; we fear admitting fear. Some may even fear success, because success means living up to that success again and again. But I think most of all, we fear leaving no lasting memory of our passing.

A lot of us can relate to the line that Tom Cruise spoke in the movie, "Days of Thunder". When asked why he wanted to get back out on the track after having almost died, he said, _"Because I'm more afraid of being nothing than I am of being hurt."_ 

 We don't want to leave this earth without having made our mark upon the world; without leaving a legacy of our passing; we fear being forgotten. But tragically, the legacy that many of us are trying to leave _will_ be forgotten, or at the very best, vaguely remembered by a small hand-full of people. Unless our legacy is built upon the foundation of Jesus Christ, it will fade away in the sands of time. It's not the buckles we win or the bulls we ride or the scores we get that will be remembered in eternity, but the lives that we touch for God's kingdom along the way that will be our legacy; it is how we loved and gave to others that will ultimately be remembered and will be the measure of our lives.
The truth is that we live in a stressful time; add onto everything else, the escalating war in the middle east; rising fuel costs; the cost of living going through the roof; activists on both ends of the political and religious spectrum pulling at us; natural disasters wiping out whole communities or over-burdening others, and the world around us can seem pretty scary as well; all of these things can make one stressed or fearful over what's coming next. We fear the unknown, but then again if we know what's coming we often fear that! Fear can be a debilitating emotion if not placed at the foot of the cross for Jesus to handle. It can be overwhelming if we don't know where the true source of strength lies. What can we do?

If fear is so prevalent and crippling, how do we overcome fear in our lives? How do we stand when we feel like running? We have to turn to the Lord and admit that we're afraid and can't do it on our own. We have to give it up to the One who can calm the storm, _"&#8230;whom even the winds and the waves obey&#8230;"_ Jesus is peace; He is comfort; He is strength and it's through His Spirit within us that we have access to all of these and so much more.

*"Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; and the peace which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus." Philippians 4:6-7*

*"For in Him dwells all the fullness of the Godhead bodily; and you are complete in Him, who is the head of all principality and power." Colossians 2:9-10*

 How do we deal with fear? We ask God to handle it and trust that because His Spirit is in us, and whatever we need, be it strength, peace, comfort, or courage, He will work it in us because we are _"&#8230;complete in Him&#8230;"_ 

*"And I will pray the Father, and He will give you another Helper, that He may abide with you forever - the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees Him nor knows Him; but you know Him, for He dwells with you and will be in you. I will not leave you orphans; I will come to you." John 14:16-18*

 What an awesome promise from our Lord, Jesus Christ! Though we may feel that the whole world is against us; though we may feel that we are being attacked from every side, we are never alone, nor are we left to fight the enemy by ourselves if we have the Spirit of the Lord living within our heart. This is a promise from God. Need peace? You've got it. Need strength? There's more there than you can imagine! If we have the creator of all the universe on our side, what do we have to fear?

*"What then shall we say to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? He who did not spare His own Son, but delivered Him up for us all, how shall He not with Him also freely give us all things?" Romans 8:31-32*

*"Yet in all these things we are more than conquerors through Him who loved us." Romans 8:37*

 But if we want access to this power that He promises, we have to first ask Him into our heart; and if we've asked Him into our heart, we need to give Him total control of it and trust Him that He will do what He said He'll do. We then need to be _"doers"_ of the word, so that He can begin to work and mold us into the people we were created by Him to be and so that He can use us to bring others into the kingdom.

*"Therefore lay aside all filthiness and overflow of wickedness, and receive with meekness the implanted word, which is able to save your souls. But be doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving yourselves. For if anyone is a hearer of the word and not a doer, he is like a man observing his natural face in a mirror, for he observes himself, goes away, and immediately forgets what kind of man he was. But he who looks into the perfect law of liberty and continues in it, and is not a forgetful hearer but a doer of the work, this one will be blessed in what he does." James 1:21-25*

 To put this verse simply, being a _"hearer"_ and not a _"doer"_ where God's word is concerned, is like looking in a mirror and seeing that your hair is messed up, your face has a smudge on it, and your tie looks like it was tied by a two-year-old and then just shrugging your shoulders and walking away without doing anything about it. Knowing God's word and seeing the need in your life, but then just walking away and not changing anything or doing the things that God asks us to do is the same thing. So I ask you, are you fearful? Who has control of your heart? 
Feeling anxious? How's your prayer life?
Feeling weak or confused; don't know which end is up? How much time are you spending in God's word?
Need strength? Have you called out to Jesus? Have you asked for it?

*"Now this is the confidence that we have in Him, that if we ask anything according to His will, He hears us. And if we know that He hears us, whatever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we have asked of Him." 1st John 5:14-15*

 It is not easy being the "ambassador for Christ" that we are called to be. It's not easy ignoring the fleshly desire for glory and fame and wealth that the world uses as the measure for success; it's not easy to face the fears that seek to stifle and cripple us in our walk. And it can be a fearful thing to set ourselves apart; to be different and to shun the things of the world for the things of God, because the carnal world does not understand someone who puts others before themselves. But Peter tells us:

*"Who is he who will harm you if you become followers of what is good? But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, you are blessed. 'And do not be afraid of threats, nor be troubled.' But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts, and always be ready to give a defense to everyone who asks you a reason for the hope that is in you, with meekness and fear*_ (reverential awe; respect; worship)*; having a good conscience, that when they defame you as evildoers, those who revile your good conduct in Christ may be ashamed." 1st Peter 3:13-16* (parenthetical definitions added for clarity)_

 Jesus told the people in His "Sermon on the Mount":

*"Therefore do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' For after all these things the Gentiles seek. For your heavenly Father knows that you need all these things. But seek first the **kingdom** of **God** and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you. Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about its own things. Sufficient for the day is its own trouble." Matthew 6:31-34*

 If you want to live free of the bondage of fear and become all that God has created you to be, then give it to God. Allow Him to be your strength and your hope. Call on Him and He will hear and He will give you strength and peace beyond any which you've ever known through your own power. But it is up to you. You have to surrender it. You have to be willing to say, "I need you, Lord," and mean it. 

 There was a mountain climber who was climbing a particularly difficult rock face, when he noticed a terrible looking storm brewing off to the north of him. Being an experience climber, he knew what a storm like this could mean, but he also knew his own abilities and so, started down the face with the intent of "outrunning" the storm and getting back to the bottom (and safety) before it struck. Much to his dismay however, the storm came on much faster than he had imagined and he soon found himself clinging to the rapidly icing rock face in a full-blown blizzard. The sky grew dark as night and the snow and ice were pelting him like a sandblaster. He had no idea how far down he had come, nor how far he had yet to go and when he looked down all he could see was blackness. He called out to God in desperation as his fingers started to become numb and his breath formed an icy coating on his face. Then over the swirling wind he heard a voice that could only be God saying, _"Cut the rope and let go. I will deliver you." _The climber looked around and then shook his head. He must be hallucinating; he couldn't be hearing what he thought he did. Again, the voice came saying, _"Cut the rope and let go. I will deliver you."_ The mountain climber took out the knife he carried and with trembling fingers held it to the rope, but he couldn't do it. _"I can't! I'll die! There must be some other way. God give me another way! This one is too hard. I can't do it."_
 The next day, rescuers found the man dead, knife still in his now frozen fingers and the other hand clinging tightly to the rope; his feet dangling only three feet from the trail below him. 

 What are you hanging on to? Is fear keeping you from finding sure footing and safety? Cut the rope and let go.

*"For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the Lord, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope. Then you will call upon Me and go and pray to Me, and I will listen to you. And you will seek Me and find Me, when you search for Me with all your heart." Jeremiah 29:11-13*

*"Call to Me, and I will answer you, and show you great and mighty things, which you do not know." Jeremiah 33:3*

*"Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God, I will strengthen you, yes, I will help you, I will uphold you with My righteous right hand." Isaiah 41:10*

*MISSION:RODEO* 
_*Cowboy Ministries*_
*Sharing Jesus one rodeo at a time!*
*http://www.missionrodeo.org/*

*"For we cannot but speak the things which we have seen and heard." Acts 4:20*


----------



## Aggiedan

*Prayers*

Guy,

Prayers sent. Keep the faith.


----------



## Hooked Up

Thanks all. It was a long day and I'm having a little trouble keeping these old eyes open. Gonna get some much needed shuteye. I'll update everyone manana. thanks again, guy


----------



## Bay Gal

Guy, I just got this as an email I've subscribed to. How fitting as you go to sleep, and turn all of it over to God.

Love you, my brother! (and your family)

*God Works in the Dark*

Edna Cowman
''The Lord caused the sea to go back ... all that night.''

In this verse there is a comforting message showing how God works in the dark. The real work of God for the children of Israel, was not when they awakened and found that they could get over the Red Sea; but it was ''all that night.''

So there may be a great working in your life when it all seems dark and you cannot see or trace, but yet God is working. Just as truly did He work ''all that night,'' as all that day. The next day simply manifested what God had done during the night.

Is there anyone reading these lines who may have gotten to a place where it seems dark? You believe to see, but you are not seeing. In your life-progress there is not constant victory; the daily, undisturbed communion is not there, and all seems dark.

''The Lord caused the sea to go back . . . all that night.'' Do not forget that it was ''all that night.'' God works all the night, until the light comes. You may not see it, but all that ''night'' in your life, as you believe God. He works.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Oh, Bay Gal!

What an awesome message that is! And so appropriate for Guy & Cassaundra's situation, as well as some others who are reading it, I'm sure.

That message really blessed my heart. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Hooked Up

They still aren't quite sure why the tumor is growing again. At first they talked about trying chemo and monitoring for size for a while. Then switching to radiation and doing the same thing. The tumor in in a bad spot, so they want to avoid trying a biopsy. They say that one kind of tumor will respond to chemo and another to radiation. By trying both and watching closely they say they can figure out how to kill it without the invasive (biopsy) procedure. For now, they want her to take some kind of Mega-Antibiotic to "see" if the infection in her liver and kidneys is causing swelling in the tumor. Thanks so much for ALL of the inspiration and prayers, Guy


----------



## fridayfisher

Believe God for something only He can accomplish"
Now this works for me because I have been trying to "help" God and things have fallen short on my "wow this is great scale"
If I did not agree with it I would have to say it makes so much sense I would need to change my perception and get in line.
I am believing God right now for something so big -yet I have seen the hand of God 
So consider, that we sometimes come to the end of ourselves and what we can accomplish, so here and now in agreement we petition the ALMIGHTY CREATOR .Because it is not me; who has the key to the door. It is not me who does any healing. It is never me who answers prayer. And it is not me who asks for the broken hearted. it is not me who you think forgot you, thinks you dont deserve a answer, deserve to be sick, deserve to be poor.Its not true.

*Jesu Christ is aware of YOUR situation*, right now, right where you are. 
The answer to your need has ALREADY been made. As real as concrete and that solid. If youve asked and havent received, just sit down and say thanks, right now. Be grateful for a minute. Be at peace for a minute and let His Love give over. It's much more than "Let go and Let God" to me that doesnt quite say it. Its too new age. He doesnt have an age. He isnt limited by time . And I know every time I was in something; the answer came through, more than I needed, better than I imagined , and greater than I could have ever accomplished on my own. Greater than anybody on this earth, Bill Gates, Donald Trump , Terminator, Spiderman, Bill Dance, anybody could have done for me what the Lord of Lord, the Great Physician, the Chief Realtor . The Best HR person, what is your need today?, Jesus is the answer.

 ​http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=1937


----------



## luv2fish

In the Name of Jesus we praise You LORD, and we await Your miracle. Thank you Lord for giving our brother and sister and their family sweet peace. We luv yall, and you are in my heart and prayers continuosly, Laura


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Heavenly Father,

Forgive and remove all of our doubt. Forgive and remove all of our fear. In the name of Jesus, bind all hindering spirits and give Cassaundra complete liberty. Free her from illness, free her from pain, and give her great joy.

Pour out your spirit on Guy, remove all fetters, let him leap for joy at the deliverance that already is on its way from your loving hands.

Your word says that you answer our prayers BEFORE we ask, then while we pray you listen to us. I think you listen to us with delight as a father listens to the faltering words of his little child, and smiles.

Lord, may our words, thoughts and attitudes give you smiles and chuckles today. May we recognize your presence in our lives today. And may we share the love of Jesus with others today. Lord, may it come to pass.

In the blessed name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Just hang in there. Ya'll are in my prayers.


----------



## Hogpaw

Guy, I have sent up prayers on behalf of your wife and your family.

To all, I am very impressed with the support I see happening on this site. Keep up the good work. I am glad to be a part of 2cool.


----------



## Guest

*In My Prayers*

Guy, so much has been said, so much better than I could say it. Just please know that you, your wife, and your family are now in my daily and special prayers.

:rybka:


----------



## Freshwaterman

Guy,what can I say,your a great friend,and having been near you for the last couple of weeks,I could feel the weight in your heart.Thanks for sharing this with us,and know that whatever I can do,I will.Ya'll will be in our prayers and hearts,throughout this ordeal. Together we can overcome


----------



## Coniption

Prayers for you and your family. God Bless.


----------



## TXPalerider

Guy, it hurts to hear someone struggling like this. I'm not sure this will make any sense, but, *"Fear God more than you fear any of these other things in your life* and it will all come into perspective." In other words, if you give God the awe that he is due, these other things will pale in comparison.

I sure hope that made any sense at all. Your in my prayers Bud.


----------



## uncleray

Guy,

God has his purpose for all things even if we can't understand it now.

My prayers are with you and your family.

Ray


----------



## sandybottom

You got my prayers too.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO

Guy I don't personally know you, but I love you and your family as we are all children of God, saved by Christ. I don't know that this helps but whenever things are dark and seem to tb too much, rejoyce! 
Remember Job? Satan went before God and said he will curse You if all that he has is taken. And Job didn't. He will curse you if he is stricken. And Job didn't. Through the painful and seemingly irrepairable troubles placed on Job God not only restored him, but multiplied back to him many time what was lost.

I believe that when a man full of love and trust in the Lord comes upon, what seems to be trouble too big to survive, that is a sure sign that satan is scared of him! As long as you've got satan on the run, chase him with all of the power of Jesus and give him no rest! Let nothing remove the smile from your face! Let nothing stop you from rejoycing! If you get some news that sounds like more trouble, shout "Thank you Lord"! And give him more praise! 
Satan is trying all of his dirty tricks to water down your faith. Don't give him a grain of victory. _*You've already won!*_ These problems have been dealt with by the Lord God Almighty! They were dealt with before the problems ever came. Your prayers have already been answered, you just haven't gotten notified yet! Wait in anticipation of the good news and say "I told you so".

Give God the glory for the answered prayers and His grace and mercy and I will too!
You are in my prayers,
Erik


----------



## luv2fish

Guy and Family, if you need anything. Please ask.


----------



## Hooked Up

*Update 6/15/06*

More X-rays to monitor size of the tumor. She still has the fever, high white cell count and blood in the urine. The Oncologist says she has a massive infection in the liver and kidneys. Wants to aggressively attack that with high powered antibiotics. One scrip alone is $500! That kind of money is not on hand right now so the Doc is researching more affordable meds. Says those will take longer to work if they even will work. I still have my van for sale so maybe(?), just maybe, we can turn that around for the better. Without proper treatment, the Doc says she can only expect her liver and kidneys to last one year. Thanks for all of the prayer and support. We're declaring "victory" over this attack in the unmatchable name of Jesus Christ! Please join us! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## luv2fish

We have Victory in Jesus, we are standing on HIS word, and we are awaiting a miracle.
Dear Lord, humbly, we come to you and thank you and praise you for this day. Thank you for the rain, thank you for everything. Thank you for our families. Today, we are asking a petition for Cassaundra. Touch her body, heal her in the name of Jesus, and put a bold testimony on her heart about YOU and your mighty power. In Jesus name I pray and ask these things, AMEN


----------



## Hooked Up

My bride is at the doc's again this morning. Important strategy meeting. Please keep us in your prayers today? Guy


----------



## boom!

Prayers sent Guy.


----------



## Bay Gal

Hooked Up said:


> My bride is at the doc's again this morning. Important strategy meeting. Please keep us in your prayers today? Guy


Prayers going up for a permanent solution to her ailments!


----------



## Hooked Up

She's back. Needs to take three very expensive meds all at the sime time for now. Critical to get rid of the infections to take pressure of of the tumor. Thanks to a very special 2cooler who gave us info about how to get some meds free. We were successful with one of them, Praise God! Two more are necessary though and that's not looking so good right now. Meds vs light bill? Never thought we'd see this day! Guy


----------



## luv2fish

Thank you Lord, for we know that YOU are in full control. We thank you for touching Cassaundra physically and spiritually. YOU tell us...knock and the door will open...seek and you will find.Ask..and it will be given.The key to YOUR glory divine.We are trusting and believing in a miracle to take place, in the name of Jesus.AMEN


----------



## Hooked Up

Her MRSA has returned.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methicillin-resistant_Staphylococcus_aureus
Not good at all! Guy


----------



## activescrape

Guy, you are one of my favorites here. It hurts me to see you, and your family hurting. Of course I am praying for Cassandra, but for Dixie and the others as well. I believe in the power of prayer. I also believe we are to take advantage of the docs and meds that are available. I'm on a very limited budget, but I'll gladly give the first $50 toward a fund to cover some of these expensive meds Cassandra needs. If a moderator reads this, is it possible to put a sticky on the popular ttmb board to help out this 2cool family?


----------



## predator22

It works...I will pray for you. The 14 year old in our family in the 4 wheeler accident who wasn't supposed to live wrote his name down and what year it was yesterday. Keep in mind when he got the hospital he had no face left. 

Hang in there don't give up. 

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

activescrape said:


> ... I'll gladly give the first $50 toward a fund to cover some of these expensive meds Cassandra needs. If a moderator reads this, is it possible to put a sticky on the popular ttmb board to help out this 2cool family?


Cassaundra seems to me a very private type of person. Probably right here on the "Food for the Soul" forum would be the best place to help out Cassaundra in a quiet manner.

I also will give $50 for Cassaundra's medications.

Maybe Guy could send a PM to each person who ASKS to contribute and give us the address to mail it to, and tell us how to make our check payable.


----------



## Joel Chavez

I too would like to help you Brother. Send me an email with your info. and I'll do all that I can for you and your family. During times such as these a song pops into my head. It's by Casting Crowns and is often played on K-Love radio station. It's called "I'll praise You in this Storm". My heart and prayers go out to you Brother. Let me know. 

In Christ,

Joel Chavez


----------



## nbfishingcrew

Hang in there man we're all praying for you. gob bless you and all of your family who are fighting through this together. just stay positive and tight lines


----------



## rbt2

My wife and I are praying for you. We'll keep praying till you tell us not to.


Romans 8:28


----------



## Hooked Up

Thanks so very much Mike. I've been trying to do this by myself for a long time now. My pride went out the window a long time ago. I just cant do it alone anymore! I cant tell you how much this means to me. Someday, somehow I WILL reciprocate. The MRSA changes everything as far as the meds go. Cassaundra will be spending all day at the Med Center tomorrow and God willing they will come up with a viable treatment plan. With the liver problems she has to be very careful with meds. I got another yacht delivery job today, Praise God! Every little bit will help now. Her name is Cassaundra Nichols for those who want to pray for her or include her in your prayer circles. The address is POB 8451 in Bacliff, Texas 77518. Mrs B called me and told me about your's and the other posts offering prayer and support. All I can say is "Thank you from the bottom of our hearts!" We are not about to just stand around and let the enemy take her without one heck of a fight. For those of you who haven't met my bride, she is an ex-police officer and DARE teacher. She has devoted her whole life to helping others, comes from a military family and is the best wife and mother we could ever ask for. Thank you so much for your kindness and christian generosity. Mr. and Mrs, B y'all are truly angels from above! We love you all, Guy



activescrape said:


> Guy, you are one of my favorites here. It hurts me to see you, and your family hurting. Of course I am praying for Cassandra, but for Dixie and the others as well. I believe in the power of prayer. I also believe we are to take advantage of the docs and meds that are available. I'm on a very limited budget, but I'll gladly give the first $50 toward a fund to cover some of these expensive meds Cassandra needs. If a moderator reads this, is it possible to put a sticky on the popular ttmb board to help out this 2cool family?


----------



## Hooked Up

*She's at the Med Center now!*

Left in good spirits too! Maybe today will be the day that we get some "real" answers. I'm no doctor but I've been thinking real hard about this. Maybe, just maybe, the MRSA never was cured. It's been known to "hide" in the body undetected. If that is indeed the case it's possible that the other stuff is just symptonmatic(sp?) of the MRSA. If this proves out I can FINALLY have my "bride" back. How cool will that be?!!!!! More later, Guy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Lord God,

Be with the doctors and show them the root cause of Cassaundra's symptoms. Restore her health and vitality. Her family needs her. Give her hope and give her a joyful heart.

In the name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## Hooked Up

*I mis-spoke*

It wasn't the Med center today, it was all lab stuff. Said they drained her of $800.00 worth of blood. Heck, if I'd known it was worth that much I would have been selling it all along. j/k. Looks like we're waiting on results AGAIN and shopping around for the cheapest place for her to have an ultrasound done of her abdominal area. Suggestions / recommendations? Guy


----------



## Justacastaway

*Put on the FULL armor*

and stand firm. as hard as it may be, stay in the Word. it IS the Sword. Read & re-read Ephesians 6:10-18.

i am sorry for your trials and you and your family will be in my prayers. Even tho' it doesn't feel so good right now, God does love you more than you know....and He does have good things in store for you. Keep the Faith!

Remember, your best weapon is The Word.

Peace & relief from the "storms".
tadpole


----------



## allicat

Guy, you, Cassandra, and your family have been, and will continue to be in my prayers! hang in there my friend, and KEEP WALKING IN FAITH.

God will prevail!!
trudy


----------



## Hooked Up

Thanks Trudy and all who have posted support here. I am requesting that we let this thread die. More bad than good has come from it and Cassaundra has made me promise not to put anymore of her info on the www. I will answer individual PMs. God Bless, Guy


----------

